# Canadian Pacific Railway Ltd. (CP) will acquire Kansas City Southern (KCS)



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

*in a cash and stock transaction worth US$29 billion, the two Class I railroads announced early March 21. The combined entity will be named Canadian Pacific Kansas City (CPKC).* 

Canadian Pacific, Kansas City Southern Will Merge into “The First USMCA Railroad,” CPKC - Railway Age


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

This was mentioned several hours ago in Union Station.....

CP - KCS


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> This was mentioned several hours ago in Union Station.....
> 
> CP - KCS


but it belongs here.

so when i looked here and did not see it i posted it!!!!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe John will combine the 2 threads......


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Look out America, Canada is taking over...😈🍩☕


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Shoulda built that Northern wall first......


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

it is a global economy.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Andreash said:


> Look out America, Canada is taking over...😈🍩☕


Sorry, China beat you to it. You'll have to get in line behind Mexico, but we'll get to you too. Please be patient


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We don’t want it....just the rail lines all the way to Mexico now is enough..... 

If the government doesn’t want the XL oil pipeline, then a mobile oil pipeline will have to be the next best thing.....


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

CN raised.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

???


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

CN just put in a bid of $30 billion For KCS.

Magic


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Ah.......I thought it was a done deal......this could go on forever, and never get done.....SFSP anyone......?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

A few months ago I read that UP got KCS. Then CP pops up. Here is some news from 3 days ago. Not done yet.

Canadian Rivals in Bidding War for U.S. Railroad - The New York Times (nytimes.com)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like KCS has picked CN’s offer, but it needs the approval of U.S. regulators.....


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

wow!

anyone got a link to what the new routes will look like?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't see how the claim of "end-to-end" rail network applies, at least to the United States.

North-south, yes, but certainly not "east to west".

Not yet.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe that’s why they didn’t mention, or claim, it was “east to west”.....

And this isn’t soley about the United States, it’s about the USMCA.....


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CN was denied, so the ball is back to CP now…..


----------

